# Plywood Edging in Sketchup ?



## wizer (22 Dec 2008)

I am designing a project with exposed ply edges and.......


Just kidding Dave :lol: 







http://finewoodworking.taunton.com/item ... n-sketchup

Another fantastic article and I intend to use it in the near future


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Dec 2008)

:lol: 

When I saw the title of your thread I was ready to write, "What a conincidence..."

Actually, the plywood edging on that table is hidden by solid wood trim. I just wanted the plywood edge for the exploded view.

Glad you enjoyed the article. Thank you.

Here's another image of the drafting table I designed.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Dec 2008)

Here's the final design of that table.






I hid the plywood edge with a beech trim piece.


----------



## wizer (29 Dec 2008)

When I was a little boy the room that is now my office was a drawing room for my brother with a proper drafting board with T-Square's etc. I used to love playing in there. As it turned out my brother turned out to be useless at just about everything and quite how he makes it through the day amazes me. But hey, that's families for you


----------



## Shultzy (2 Jan 2009)

Wizer, I still have the drawing board I made at school in 1966, one of my better projects as I was rubbish at woodwork then. I also have an A0 board I rescued from the office skip.


----------

